# Podcast ajánló



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Árnyék



*

Leírás:

Külföldön élő magyarok vitatják meg a hazai belpolitikai élet érdekes híreit.

URL:

https://arnyekpodcast.hu/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/1a44e5d4/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Vesztegzár



*

Leírás:

Covid vesztegzár Shanghaiban, 2022 tavaszán, a városban élő magyarok beszámolói, beszélgetései.

URL:

https://shows.acast.com/vesztegzar

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.acast.com/public/shows/62584852afad9500128e73b3


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Ambrus



*

Leírás:

Hangoskönyv.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/ambrus

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/213e1158/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Agytágító



*

Leírás:

Kuriózumok a tudomány és a történelem világából, elképesztő, abszurd és humoros érdekességek.

URL:

https://podcast.hu/podcast/agytagito

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://agytagito.podigee.io/feed/mp3


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Gépész*





Leírás:

Hangoskönyv.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/gpsz

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/54a7e834/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Uncle Nick*





Leírás:

Hangoskönyv.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/krimmer-mikls

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/9a4eab98/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Professor*





Leírás:

Hangoskönyv.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/horvath-robert

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/875aebf0/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Bűntények*





Leírás:

Megtörtént bűnesetek feldolgozása.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/buntenyek

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO7735247591


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 23)

*Az élet, meg minden*





Leírás:

Portréinterjúk.

URL:

https://azeletmegminden.hu/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/qYCQJv80


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 24)

*Világtalálkozó*





Leírás:

Kadarkai Endre és két teljesen eltérő értékrendű közismert ember beszélgetése.

URL:



https://www.youtube.com/user/ArcKep2011/videos?view=0&sort=dd&flow=grid



Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://www.klubradio.hu/rss/podcast/vilagtalalkozo-16


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 24)

*Szavakon túl*





Leírás:

Mély, kissé speciális beszélgetések.

URL:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ArcKep2011/videos?view=0&sort=dd&flow=grid

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://www.klubradio.hu/rss/podcast/szavakon-tul-17


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 24)

*Friderikusz*





Leírás:

Interjúk, portrék, riportok.

URL:



https://www.youtube.com/c/FriderikuszPodcast/videos?view=0&sort=dd&flow=grid



Feed URL (RSS Link):



https://anchor.fm/s/57b2bb1c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Utazási podcast*





Leírás:

Világlátott emberek beszélgetek, a történeteik és a kalandjaik alapján még jobban megismerhetjük a nagyvilágot.

URL:

https://www.youtube.com/c/utazgatok/videos?view=0&sort=dd&flow=grid

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/bBtZ8t4s

Idézet Válasz
Jelent


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Best sztárbeszélgetése*k



 

Leírás:

Ne csak olvasd, hallgasd is, mi történt a sztárokkal.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/1gzDsaqjlEnjgoZ7uIrLkl
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://24.hu/feed/best-podcast/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Időfutár*





Leírás:

Hanna, a kamaszlány állandóan költözködik szüleivel, Szeged után most éppen a fővárosban kezdi sokadik új életét.
Legjobb barátnőjével, Zsófival szinte állandó cset és SMS kapcsolatban marad.
Így mindjárt az első napon a lomtalanításon megjelent különös alakról, és egy furcsa tárgyról tudósítja barátnőjét.
A különös tárgy a kislányhoz kerül, és visszaszerzése nem csak a furcsa guberálónak, hanem még számos titokzatos csoportnak is létkérdés.
Ez a tárgy egy időutazásra röpíti el Hannát, akinek így a kamaszlányok szokásos iskolai élete mellett lesz egy másik, szigorúan titkos, kalandokban bővelkedő élete is . . .

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5D29iz01SUVuy1FB0VqKBB
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://idofutar.tmshader.me/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Buksó*





Leírás:

Könyvekről, írókról, olvasókról és olvasásról.

URL:

https://bukso-24hu.simplecast.com/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://24.hu/feed/bukso_24hu


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Filmbarátok*



 

Leírás:

Aktuális illetve kevésbé aktuális filmek kibeszélése.

URL:

https://filmbaratok.blog.hu/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:261242545/sounds.rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Filmvilág*



 

Leírás:

Kritikák, toplisták, viták.

URL:

https://filmvilag.blog.hu/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/cf0fd00/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*HVG Pszichológia*





Leírás:

Beszélgetések, amelyek élethelyzeteink nehézségeire kínálnak megoldási alternatívákat.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/hvg-extra-pszicholgia

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/3c48047c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Komolyan?*





Leírás:

Történetek emberekről, az életről, szerelemről, társkeresésről vagy éppen az újrakezdésről.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2pr56WWtyeNUFikUT0LaET
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/3e4ba800/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Könyvmustra*





Leírás:

Beszélgetések írókkal, költőkkel és a magyar irodalmi élet legjelentősebb szereplőivel.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/konyvmustra

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/9684f6ac/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Sötét anyag*





Leírás:

Ismert és kevésbé ismert megtörtént bűnesetek.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5spcGgXN2WvMcNd7nDK470
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://podcast2c83ff.podigee.io/feed/mp3


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Hihetetlen történelem
*




Leírás:

Érdekes és hihetetlen történelmi események.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5gS64YQhqqn03maOvOzf5T
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO5027603861


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Micsoda nők voltak
*




Leírás:

Beszélgetés nőről, akik bár már nem élnek, de érdemes megismerni életüket, munkásságukat.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/4sg04khP3rUl8h1D8TJhJR
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO3834068938


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Lapozz!*



 

Leírás:

Könyvekről és a könyvek mögötti történetekről.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0hR6hB8fjrtArwgQWJmBQW
```
 
Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO9251586562


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Külföldre mentem, majd jövök*





Leírás:

Történetek a külföldi életről, nehézségekről, kalandokról, érdekességekről és kihívásokról.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3gVd1CHHFKc2dyJKxdSyPf
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.buzzsprout.com/1968078.rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Istenest*





Leírás:

Tabuk nélkül beszélgetések a legtrendibb közéleti és az internet népét aktuálisan lázban tartó témákról.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6mFKaMS16iVDFc9CAtA2QG
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO2162780486


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Levente klubja*



 

Leírás:

Beszélgetések ismert, vagy éppen kevésbé ismert emberekkel, akiknek életútjukból, vagy az életüknek jelenlegi szakaszából mindannyian okulhatunk.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6RicOncKta3KtaCHgd9BEf
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/a6d63ac/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Pogi*





Leírás:

Pogátsa Zoltán közgazdász szociológus a globális gazdaságról, a klímaválság, az automatizáció, a digitális gazdaság, az egyenlőtlenségek és a poszt demokrácia korszakában.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/pogi3

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/pTooL5hD


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Szkeptikus hangtár*





Leírás:

A Szkeptikus Társaság hanganyagai.

URL:

https://hangtar.szkeptikus.hu/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://hangtar.szkeptikus.hu/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 25)

*Hiperkocka*





Leírás:

Tudomány, sci-fi, fantasy, játékok, filmek, sorozatok, könyvek, kocka témák, kockáktól, kockáknak.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/g-j227

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/574c8068/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Ceglédi kérdezi*





Leírás:

Nem a megszokott témák és kérdések, közéletről másképp.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5ykwltMSxrQ9AVm14dAcmq
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):



https://anchor.fm/s/8baee558/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Lyukasóra tudományból*





Leírás:

Közérthető tudományos történetek, ismeretek és érdekességek.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/1PiXNYhcdzSvwxHuZcZzOi
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/4a5ce3c0/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Így lettem*





Leírás:

Neves, szakmájukban elismert emberek mesélnek korai éveikről.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/14hARKT0UWUP10H79cAGPG
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/76aa0e08/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Ablak Japánra*



 

Leírás:

Hírmorzsák, trendek, érdekességek.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2GYNAJjebdATi6PoPHhsUq
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.redcircle.com/530a01c3-c22f-45fa-9ef5-8fb9209e4bf8


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Igaz történetek*





Leírás:

Sorsfordító, képtelen, mulatságos, megható történetek.

URL:

https://podcaster.hu/sorozatok/igaz-tortenetek

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://podcaster.hu/sorozatok/igaz-tortenetek/feed/podcast


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Szertár*





Leírás:

Beszélgetések azokkal, akik előrébb viszik a világot.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/1jWHOglcRsGZEFbNZ1TwNO
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO8058051558


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Random*





Leírás:

Beszélgetés rejtélyes és megoldatlan dologról.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/random53

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/611016f0/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Halottnak a coach*



 

Leírás:

Munkahelyi stressz, mentális egészség, kiégés, fenntartható életmód, önismeret.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/halottnakacoach

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/b5e2f08/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Világos középkor
*


 

Leírás:

Beszélgetés a világról, rólunk, rólatok.

URL:

https://vilagoskozepkor.hu/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/xyZ5uaBs


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 26)

*Lelked rajta*



 

Leírás:

Tudatosság, őszinteség és sok beszélgetés.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/7kp2vwNu7Vdz6Fkg7iFcyN
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/mvCO5fwl


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 27)

*Mesék a KUBU-tól*





Leírás:

Rövid mesék gyerekeknek.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/kubu

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/1b2f6c80/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 27)

*Lazán és tudatosan*



 

Leírás:

Pszichológia és családterápia a gyakorlatban.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/dr-domjan

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/16567050/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 27)

*Filéző*



 

Leírás:

A magyar gasztroforradalom úttörői.

URL:

https://filezo-24hu.simplecast.com/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://24.hu/feed/filezo_24hu/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 27)

*Esti mese*





Leírás:

Esti mese.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/1sO8WZGsoqY8oiWPFyjTpZ
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO2517181901


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 27)

Pár perc mese





Leírás:

A mese az kell.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/parpercmese

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/1edf7e88/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 27)

*Qubit*





Leírás:

Tudomány, technológia, modern gazdaság.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/60Be1P4QddusKr8pQSZ73a
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/38b975c0/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Kontra*





Leírás:

Beszélgetés mindenről, ami kerékpár.

URL:

https://kontra-24hu.simplecast.com/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/0aQtbnYl


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Keleten - nyugaton*



 

Leírás:

Beszélgetés az NBA világáról.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3hSBMnLF9AzOlJ24NeUofV
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO9781121277


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Alley-oop*



 

Leírás:

Mindenről, ami NBA és ami nem.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2PqMawjnmt7bcnlyuyzhCm
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/VaQl0Nfp


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Tripla - dupla*



 

Leírás:

Beszélgetés a magyar férfi kosárlabdáról.

URL:

https://tripladupla.podbean.com/

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feed.podbean.com/tripladupla/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Büntetőkör*



 

Leírás:

Beszélgetés a futás meghatározó alakjaival.

URL:


```
https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aHR0cHM6Ly9mZWVkcy5zaW1wbGVjYXN0LmNvbS81SXNTY2FWYg
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO9359083414


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Formula*



 

Leírás:

Forma-1

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6ADl3MNupumxJMknH7k376
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.buzzsprout.com/929722.rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*Ziccer*



 

Leírás:

A topfutball történései szórakoztató mélyelemzésben.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/1xlQ2mGgSTurVmI5SCF7oh
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://24.hu/feed/ziccer_24hu/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*A szó összehoz*





Leírás:

Beszélgetés utazásról, beilleszkedésről, kultúráról, sportról, tudományról, művészetről, zenéről, gyereknevelésről, egészségügyről, főzésről és még sok minden másról, ami felmerül azokban, akik otthon vagy idegenbe szakadva élnek.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/4Cf5tAKxraP7pAQIqoyPtJ
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://abaratsagosszekotaszoosszehoz.libsyn.com/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 28)

*A kenguruk földjén*





Leírás:

Magyarként élni Ausztráliában.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/51RTeab0g8mdrEPFSHMFEp
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.acast.com/public/shows/6289e6258109c10016a5f809


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 29)

*És boldogan éltek*





Leírás:

Beszélgetés mindennapi életünket meghatározó témákról.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/4pwm1Y9NULk2c2qb5YQFnk
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://media.rss.com/esboldoganeltek/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 29)

*Filmnéző
*




Leírás:

Aktuális premier filmek, feledhetetlen klasszikusok, alig ismert gyöngyszemek és népszerű sorozatok.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3uqj4ORFSqAJZlQ0Q8G6iF
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/a5b61e8/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 29)

*Jelenlét*





Leírás:

Történetek, élethelyzetek, melyekben jelen vagyunk.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0PMHoN3ZFSXmevGMsKFK7s
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:787093603/sounds.rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 29)

*Boldog párna*



 

Leírás:

Beszélgetés párkapcsolatokról, önismereti témákról, pszichológiai kérdésekről és az emberi kapcsolatainkat befolyásoló mindennapi kihívásainkról.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6wmax95tSiudoTwxoASlej
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/12c37528/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 29)

*Együttható*





Leírás:

Örömök és sikerek, kihívások és kérdések a párkapcsolat tükrében.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3FyxBYC7LKM6PFHnOPxiBf
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.buzzsprout.com/1959263.rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 29)

*Okosotthon labor*





Leírás:

Okosotthon A-tól Z-ig.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2006z5RUOvqvYyqulWI7tQ
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/Y1vcVA5p


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 30)

*Popkult, csajok, satöbbi*





Leírás:

Irodalom, film, sorozat, mindenféle csodálatos brit dolog és általánosságban a popkultúrával kapcsolatos gondolatok.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5r9x4hULDh1QgshYiEcHml
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://popkultcsajoksatobbi.wordpress.com/category/podcasts/feed/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 30)

*Roadmovie*



 

Leírás:

Podcast utazásról és utazókról.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/roadmoviepodcast

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/4d1310bc/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 30)

*Vakfolt*





Leírás:

Film, zene, képregény.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2L7LBoWBI4XfvWWgdz1xJN
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://vakfoltpodcast.hu/feed/podcast/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Comedy Central*





Leírás:

A Comedy Central hanganyagai.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3XZ2sR6XqlcZIDcyq2DR5o
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/d0f523c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Felforgatók*





Leírás:

Bátor és sikeres magyarok.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5hGqPlcU6em4nL2ayEUJO8
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.megaphone.fm/BETO3366062671


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Müpa*





Leírás:

Jazz portré.

URL:

https://anchor.fm/mupa-budapest

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/ce3ac68/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Heti agymosó*





Leírás:

Feldmár András és Ács Dániel 100 részes beszélgetős műsora.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0RoKJrndOKGfuDZQRPgnfF
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.redcircle.com/461b12ef-ba94-47cd-8f17-7a706ca22a05


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Hack és lángos*





Leírás:

IT biztonságról olyan módon, mely azok számára is érthető, akik nem ülnek nyakig a bitekben.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2DhAojgCDz7kMfrydb2QIF
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/0DnB_pfV


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Tech szakkör*





Leírás:

Beszélgetés a legújabb mobiltelefonokról, processzorokról, videokártyákról, PC-kről és laptopokról, hardverekről, szoftverekről, és egyéb érdekességeiről.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/57FyXnkAlexe90SEq27lgF
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/8a67d984/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Ideolog*



 

Leírás:

Ideológiák tárháza.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6UmhwaYhxBsbxKqZK1WSwg
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/6cbe8874/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Pulicast*





Leírás:

Filmes hírkibeszélő.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6fbKMXx9VwkhAKE7BANhvm
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/14a81c40/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Hungarocontrol*





Leírás:

Minden, ami légi közlekedés.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/7sl2rY72qd6cCCoyvSfydY
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.captivate.fm/hungarocontrol-podcast/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*20 perccel a jövőbe*





Leírás:

A technológiai fejlődés és ennek hatása az emberekre. Lehetőségek, spekulációk, kívánságok, félelmek.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5hOAXu3F9YY87dHbzJgo9H
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.fireside.fm/20perc/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*ELTE TTK*





Leírás:

Minden ami fizika, kémia, matematika, földrajz, földtudomány, környezettan.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0dJ3icv2prKlXkETdgIyp2
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/4d694900/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Bakancsos*





Leírás:

Természetjárás, túrázás, vadkemping.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3zU9MF8aekhlpKMfQQ0S5f
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/34a89808/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

Formaállapot





Leírás:

Önismereti utazás.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/7df2P5E0KvzJiIXl7hQ3Ld
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://media.rss.com/farkasflora/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Házi feladat*





Leírás:

Házépítés.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/7JP8UyptnrTVDb8OebJEz7
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/96d107b8/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 1)

*Orient expressz*





Leírás:

Ázsiai kultúrák, népek, országok.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2SctSHcHj4kdl3BVmzNYjn
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:511607808/sounds.rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 2)

*Sárgabögre*





Leírás:

Eszter és Sára beszélget hétköznapi témákról.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5qQTJ60PWHBgbN8EvRYTMc
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/51986290/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 2)

*Párnacsata*





Leírás:

Beszélgetések olyan témákról, amikről úgy érezzük nem beszélünk eleget az interneten, sőt talán otthon sem.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2h0SbWaILfSu25kRVyaVdb
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/90720d4/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 2)

*Mindenségit!*





Leírás:

A világ megváltása tudománnyal, művészettel, pszichológiával, szociológiával.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/7vAnzuZgvoNXsKnCmdt8gf
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://media.rss.com/mindensegit/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*A Bright Place*





Leírás:

Mentális egészségről, kapcsolatokról, önfejlesztésről, és mindenről, amiről néha kényelmetlen beszélni.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0bdzZytdaTRhv91vjGcCBA
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/150b1d90/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Csillagvizsgáló*



 

Leírás:

Űrkutatásról, asztrofizikáról, megfigyelésekről, űrutazásról és science-fictionről.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5uuPgMzuzHV9UOLpWgpJRL
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/530da7fc/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Spiritusz*





Leírás:

Bátorító beszélgetések a lelki egészségért, Önismeret, család, párkapcsolat, gyermeknevelés.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5dtfe8svHezgYHxnPT0uhw
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/562b6064/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Minden ami külföld*





Leírás:

Utaznál, külföldre vágysz? Kérj segítséget profi tanácsadóktól, nyelvtanároktól. 

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/18hvv6CeF445UOJI9LD6lD
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/77ec4b0/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Szenvedélyünk a fotózás*





Leírás:

Tudástár és Inspiráció a fotózás szerelmeseinek.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2OosWI6K6RbfYOHYeNeyvN
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/4a1510a4/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Tudatosság*





Leírás:

Laza beszélgetések a tudatosság körül.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2QdhXfMhR9e7OIV7tusWSY
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/13a435e0/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Szülőszerviz*





Leírás:

Beszélgetések hétköznapi hősökkel, szülőkkel és szakemberekkel.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/3v0LRByWDWE3jWGSCaI27t
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/3uC8Ft2P


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 3)

*Nem azért, de ...*





Leírás:

Tabudöntögető baráti beszélgetések.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0Xmr8aOOdeh9aWNope5ysa
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/457f6800/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Ablaktörlő*





Leírás:

Lássunk tisztán egészségügyi kérdésekben.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5PKt58bmgGk64JEixOuDws
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/83a300ec/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Csak ha érdekel*





Leírás:

Pszichológia, testkép, táplálkozás, sport, közélet, technológia, önismeret, egészség.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/0HcbiXgmCgqhsIaJIYUIKs
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feed.podbean.com/csakhaerdekelpodcast/feed.xml


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Bárcsak tudtam volna
*




Leírás:

Tabuk nélkül a szexről minden, amit eddig nem mertél megkérdezni, vagy nem is tudtál róla.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6PeeiMR9RFOso0BIjTPlMz
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://nlc.hu/feed/barcsak-tudhattam-volna-nlc/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Digitális szorongató
*




Leírás:

Beszélgetés a közösségi oldalak mentális egészségre gyakorolt hatásairól.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/1z3itWeS5dyTxRFSgp5cmr
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://nlc.hu/feed/digitalis-szorongato-nlc/


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Hétvezérségek*





Leírás:

Irodalom, nyelvtan, élet.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6HEzSI9O3KCgXY2m9wFsNa
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/1c2ddd9c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Kalandvágyból külföldre
*




Leírás:

Beszélgetések külföldön élt, vagy most ott élő emberekkel.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/6okGwmAsruNcqcsSijyVx7
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/4d3e185c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Karizma
*




Leírás:

Praktikus tanácsok, inspiráló történetek és mélyreható gondolatok.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/68ols1m2mc2cQ9vB2zO7JR
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/6dbd956c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*Kibertámadás
*




Leírás:

Kiberbiztonság.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/5CzKp0NBJLI1cvncU9TjRD
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://feeds.simplecast.com/T0jexJzH


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

*No Sugar
*




Leírás:

Fejlődés cukormáz nélkül.

URL:


```
https://open.spotify.com/show/2yyl18bRSw5hsVGGY4o7Ug
```

Feed URL (RSS Link):

https://anchor.fm/s/6548d02c/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Július 4)

A 100 podcast közvetlenül hallgatható az internetről a megadott URL címen.
A összes hanganyag letölthető, és internet kapcsolat nélkül is hallgatható a Feed URL (RSS Link) felhasználásával.
A letöltött hangfájl más eszközökre áthelyezhető, és a már megszokott médialejátszó programokkal hallgatható.
Néhány példa podcastek kezelésére és hanganyagok letöltésére:

Android - Podcast Addict

Windows 10 - Grover Podcast

Firefox - Feedbro (kiegészítővel)


----------



## CasaLoma (2022 November 24)

A legjobb Friderikusz podcast, amit valaha is hallottam!

KIJÁTSZANI A BALSORSOT ÉS A PAPÍRFORMÁT : Kocsis Krisztián​


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> podcast


Az abban a formában nem podcast
Hanem videó
a podcast rss-t kel itt megosztani
pl
https://anchor.fm/s/51986290/podcast/rss


----------

